# Youtube on Tivo is Unwatchable...



## Bighouse (Sep 3, 2004)

The Youtube app on my Tivo is unwatchable. It sputters, it stops, it pauses, it plays, it stutters, it is HORRIBLE. My apple tv plays Youtube flawlessly, through the same wired network.

So, why? Is there a fix or remedy to make it work as it should?


----------



## paully65 (Feb 20, 2002)

Bighouse said:


> The Youtube app on my Tivo is unwatchable. It sputters, it stops, it pauses, it plays, it stutters, it is HORRIBLE. My apple tv plays Youtube flawlessly, through the same wired network.
> 
> So, why? Is there a fix or remedy to make it work as it should?


I have an XL4 and just got the update and my Youtube does the same thing as yours. In fact, all the free apps stutter and stop EXCEPT for Amazon, Netflix, Hulu, HBO Go, all the pay apps. I assume they have more robust servers and technology for streaming than the free apps, but it seems like they should work just as well.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

It's not a bandwidth issue. My router has a 'bandwidth monitor' and YouTube doesn't even use that much data.

It 'feels' to me like the TiVo CPU is 'maxed out'.

I'm not expecting a fix any time soon.

Luckily, since YouTube is not integrated (very much) in to the Guide, I usually just figure out a way to save the Video either in a Subscription or as a 'Watch Later' video and then watch it on my Roku. It IS a disruption, though...

-KP


----------



## bfrederi (Sep 17, 2017)

This has been an on-going problem with my Premiere 4, which is hardwired directly to my VZ FIOS router via Cat5. Plays for 10 seconds, glitches for .5 - 2 seconds. Lather, rinse, repeat. Netflix and Amazon load slowly, but they don't stutter. I just altogether stopped using YouTube via Tivo, but last night family was over and they wanted to show us something on YouTube and the performance drove them bananas to the point where they have ordered a Chromecast dongle for us and offered to take the Tivo box out back and burn it.

Googling the problem returns dozens -- if not hundreds -- of similar complaints over the past several years, with no apparent resolution. Extremely frustrating and disappointing.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

I've resorted to adding videos to the 'Watch Later' playlist and then using either the Roku or the Raspberry PI running Kodi...'cause the Premiere sucks bad!

-KP


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

Youtube is bad now on my dual tuner premiere. Amazon Prime and Tivo to Tivo streaming works fine.


----------



## MrJedi (Apr 13, 2011)

I stopped trying to use YouTube on my TiVo after I got a Nexus Player. I never have any problems with it and it is wireless versus the wired connection on my TiVo. I just in the last week got a Roku stick and it works flawlessly on that as well. TiVo is using a way out of date app (at least it was last time I looked at it - I don't know if it is using the newer web wrapper app) and I don't know who is responsible for maintaining it, Google or TiVo. Either way, I agree using the YouTube app on a Premiere is an exercise in futility.


----------



## porges (Feb 28, 2001)

Just to agree: the Premiere Youtube app has been unusable for years.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

porges said:


> Just to agree: the Premiere Youtube app has been unusable for years.


Youtube had been working for me for at least a year. When I first started using the Premiere in 2014 youtube was working fine, but then a software update made it unwatchable in 2015. I contacted support on Tivo's support forum and after several months they pushed a software update to fix youtube. They even left me a voicemail apologizing for the inconvenience and saying it was fixed. The new issue now is similar to what it was the first time if I remember correctly. I wonder if they inadvertently pushed the old version of youtube to the Premiere with the latest update.


----------



## AMike (Oct 22, 2004)

I'm using a Bolt and it is shaky at best when accessing YouTube. It will work for a few minutes, and then get a "Loading Video" message.

My down speed is 300 +, so that should not be an issue.


----------



## solutionsetc (Apr 2, 2009)

AMike said:


> I'm using a Bolt and it is shaky at best when accessing YouTube. It will work for a few minutes, and then get a "Loading Video"


Same here... except it's usually around the 20 minute mark. This has never been an issue on my crappy little Nexus Player or even a Chromecast (both of which are on wifi).

Yet the hardwired Bolt can't keep up. Pathetic!


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

solutionsetc said:


> Same here... except it's usually around the 20 minute mark. This has never been an issue on my crappy little Nexus Player or even a Chromecast (both of which are on wifi).
> 
> Yet the hardwired Bolt can't keep up. Pathetic!


Same here. I press pause to see the point in time, then hit back to exit. Then hit select and fast forward to the previous point in time, then hit play.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

porges said:


> Just to agree: the Premiere Youtube app has been unusable for years.


I agree as well. And the Netflix interface is slow and all get out. What's the point of having features if they don't work as advertised?


----------

